# Wolves/Heat trade



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Minnesota trades
Kevin Garnett
MPG FG% 3P% FT% REB APG SPG BPG PPG 
39.2 .470 .319 .801 12.10 5.2 1.19 1.56 21.2 
Marc Jackson
17 0 .338 .000 .833 2.50 .4 .29 .18 4.9 
Marcus Taylor
(Rookie)

Miami trades
Eddie Jones
MPG FG% 3P% FT% REB APG SPG BPG PPG 
39.0 .432 .390 .837 4.70 3.2 1.44 .95 18.3 
Brian Grant
31.3 .469 .000 .849 8.00 1.9 .67 .43 9.3 
Kendall Gill
21.7 .384 .136 .677 2.80 1.5 .68 .12 5.7 

Change in team outlook:
Minnesota
Points Rebounds Assists Steals Blocks
+ 7.2 +.9 +1 +1.31 -.22
Miami
Points Rebounds Assists Steals Blocks
- 7.2 -.9 -1 -1.31 +.22

Team Outlook:
Minnesota:
Nesterovic
Grant
Szczerbiak
Jones
Brandon
Miami:
Jackson
Garnett
Butler
House/Jackson
Best

TRADE ACCEPTED

Minnesota needs good reliable players to play with Szczerbiak if he stays in the team. Jones and him would take the 2 and 3 positions, and they will be strongly backed up by the solid defender in Kendall Gill. Grant is a strong power forward who has a powerful offensive and defensive game. Minnesota will benefit from the trade as the stats have shown. Probably a few modifications could happen such as throwing in Anthony Carter instead of Kendall Gill if the Timberwolves need a good passer.

Riley desperately needs a franchise center he has always had in his team. Now with the absence of Zo, Garnett can fill in. Riley needs a young team, and the center spot can be occupied by a Mark Jackson who can rebound solidly though his scoring is a liability. But Riley always thinks defense first. Marcus Traylor would be a positive backup to Travis Best along with Luke Recker.


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

your kinda new, so i will let you off easy, dont post garnett posts on the timberwolves board, ok? thanx for your cooperation


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>riddler</b>!
> your kinda new, so i will let you off easy, dont post garnett posts on the timberwolves board, ok? thanx for your cooperation


LOL, so no Garnett for a bag of peanuts trade?

-Petey


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

yah, pretty much


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Eddie Jones is an allstar and one of the best defenders in the league, with one of the best offensive emerging stars (wally), this could be one hell of a duo a la tmac hill(if he were healthy). wally wanted to be the first option so he will be. brian grant played awesome while zo was out (15/10/1/1) so he would help tremendously. and gill is a terrific defender. just look at the stats difference.

this thread is even more rejected in the heat page because they know the value of the players were giving in.


----------



## KG4MVP (Sep 16, 2002)

kg one the top five players in the league for another average point gaurd like Brandon


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

That would kick edit mask TBF if we got EDDIE JONES!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes: 

That would be awesome, he is a good defender, unlike Wally, he is athletic, unlike Wally, he can defend quick SG's, unlike Wally, and he can get to the hoop and is not a bad shooter. I think that would be a awesome sign. 

But about trading KG, are you freaking brain dead or something, trade Wally for Jones and another lower priced Heat player, you don't need to trade KG.

If you are a KG hater get off this site because the Wolves will never trade KG.:upset:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> That would kick A$$ if we got EDDIE JONES!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> That would be awesome, he is a good defender, unlike Wally, he is athletic, unlike Wally, he can defend quick SG's, unlike Wally, and he can get to the hoop and is not a bad shooter. I think that would be a awesome sign.
> ...


I have to agree with Ozzy here. Everything stated makes absolute sense. Eddie Jones would really thrive in Minnesota


----------



## Hustlerbball33 (Sep 21, 2002)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! Im new to this site and am sick and tired of hearin trades about Garnett. Im a member at Hoopsworld and read at fanhome and see tons of Garnett trades. If garnett ever gets traded for anythin but everythin, I will learn to drive and leave the state. haha, well maybe not but i would package Wally and Rasho becuz Rasho is soft and Wally is good, but not good enough to take us to the PROMISE LAND!!! MJax should be our starting C by week 4 of the season.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

um no, don't do that trade


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think this trade is absolutly stupid (I'm not being sarcastic). I think Minessota needs to change, but giving Garnett for Jones is not very smart. As said before a trade with Wally is much more fair.

If you wanna get Garnett you will have to give MUCH more. 

About this thread being even more rejected in the heat page, I think they never saw Garnett playing. That's the only explanation.


----------

